# Two Dollar YardSale Find



## OldRider (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm definitely not a trike guy, I know next to nothing about them but I couldn't pass this up at a local yardsale. I can see on the headbadge its a Werlich made in Preston Ontario Canada, was Werlich a big manufacturer of trikes? How old is this little guy? I dig the wooden blocks over the pedals, must have been for a real short kid. Anything you guys can tell me would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## robertc (Aug 13, 2011)

$2.00, really, no I mean “really. I’m not a trike guy either but I want an old one to set in the corner of my living room. Everything I find that even closely resembles yours is in the $100 plus range. That was the deal of the day. Congratulations.


----------



## MartyW (Aug 13, 2011)

Nice find!


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 13, 2011)

I'd probably end up driving off the road while rubbernecking if I passed by a yard sale and saw an old tricycle like that sitting out for sale. Terrific find!  I don't know much about the Canadian tricycle builders like Werlich and CCM, but that flared out front fender and individual rear step plates sure puts it somewhere in the 1930s, I would think.

Dave


----------



## OldRider (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks for the comments guys! The pics don't show it but the rubber is very very worn on the front tire, you can see right to the wire. Is there anywhere you can get rubber for these things?


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 13, 2011)

I've seen discussions about replacement rubber over on The Wheelmen site and where to get some. Here's another site that sells rubber for tires with the hole in the center for the wire tie: http://texaswagonworks.com/catologue/cat_old_style_rubber.shtml

Dave


----------

